# Biting insects in France?



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We all kmow about the evil scottish midges, and our bathroom is stuffed with lotions and potions, and anti histamines. Is there anything in France we should protect ourselves from? Mosquitos? Should we take a fly spray? I get a bad reaction to bites, so forewarned etc! 

Tia lesley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mozzies down south, in the Camargue for instance at certain times of year.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We were in France in June last year, right by the Moselle river and we didn't have any problems at all with insects, just the occasional large bumble bee or wasp.

Locations may vary of course.

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As Mike said, mozzies are the worst problem and in areas where there is standing water such as a canal they can be aggressive to say the least....

Covering up in the evening with e.g. long sleeve light shirts is sensible, as is the use of anti-mozzie lotions and sprays - if we feel the need we use Jungle Formula dabbled on the wrists and neck.

I suspect it is now possible to pick up unpleasant diseases via such bites, but have not heard of anyone doing so - of course in the UK the spread of Blue Tongue disease amongst sheep and cattle is an indication that the spread of such diseases........:frown2:

More annoying are the rather large horse flies that we encounter and which can bite causing an unpleasant reaction, I do not know of any defence other than hitting the beast as soon as it lands - that usually sends them to another spot to bite, but again these can be encountered in the UK too......

Dave (from a currently beautifully sunny Southern France.....:grin2: 20.5C outside at 1300)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree with Mike, we moved on from Cagnes Sur Mer (near Nice) as SWMBO was tortured by mozzies, although Port Grimaud was fine.

Nothing kept them at bay, repellant sprays, creams, candles, etc.

Even sat out one night with her feet in a bag of unlite citronella candles, all to no avail lol.

Terry


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Avon 'so soft' moisturiser and some 'aftersun' lotions did contain something that puts the biting insects off. It has been reported that the effective ingredient is no longer included in the products but they still work for me. 'Boots' aftersun is the one we use.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not washing is the answer, they can't stand the smell! Mind you, you'll lose lots of friends too:grin2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just do a Bear Grylls and use natures natural repellent....










You might get a few funny looks though.









Pete


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, basically we,ll just prepare as if for midges and we should be OK, smidge, jungle formula, avon SSS and long sleeves.

Horseflies!!! Been bitten three times by them, worse than midge, swollen and painful for weeks 

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A few years ago I was badly bitten, they love my old but perfectly formed skin, in Northern France and the following year we resolved to try and avoid the same problem.

We now use Pyramid Repel 100 insect repellent, spray on exposed skin but not face, and I haven't been bitten in France since – okay, the odd one every week or so but that's it.

Do not use the spray in the Motorhome as it does affect certain materials.


When we are occasionally bitten we use a very effective 'After Bite' pen to stop the irritation.

To kill the little b*stards before they can attack we bought a tennis racket insect zapper that is kept handy to smite them before they get us – the smoking carcasses of insects after using the zapper is particularly satisfying knowing they won't be eating us any time soon!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Garlic, garlic and more garlic!

Even keeps the Portuguese goats away from us and sends stray dogs scampering off whimpering!

I lie! But its worth a try. :smile2:


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mozzies - at night when you hear the dreaded ZZZZZtt -if you can put a net between your bed and the outside world keep it there all the time - and tuck your trousers in your socks if sitting out late evening


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Keith, will look out for that.

I suppose it would be mad to,sleep outside the covers if is hot.......

Lesley


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Garlic, garlic and more garlic!
> 
> Even keeps the Portuguese goats away from us and sends stray dogs scampering off whimpering!
> 
> I lie! But its worth a try. :smile2:


We are trying this method as we get bitten every year down in Leucate, and it's not only in the evening, they seem to bite anytime of day.
Since November we have been taking an ouderless garlic capsule every day to build up a good supply and hopefully put the blighters off.
On the plus side we have'nt had any colds this year so even that is a bonus.
I will update afer our first trip.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Once aday antihistamine tablet

You will still get bitten but it's the reaction to the bite that causes the problem and the tablet prevents that
Never travel anywhere without them

The other deterrent is pipe or cigarette smoke
That works a treat
But a bit drastic to take up smoking though

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Aldra,

To stop the mosquitos in the Camargue I would have had to smoke 200 a day ! Nothing seemed to work there, mind you we were on an FP site out in the marshes. Mrs Adonisito was not impressed ( with the buzzing things) Camargue was lovely.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One other thing that is supposed NOT to work, but seems to for me is to eat lots of Marmite - I eat it by the kilogram and rarely get bitten, others that detest the stuff (love it/ Hate it is so accurate....:grin2: ) seem to suffer....

We have always found that if you are close to the sea there is less of a problem. but the Camargue is flat, wet and has mozzies the size of Lancasters that also hunt in packs....... and they do not take prisoners.....

Dave again....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

adonisito said:


> Hi Aldra,
> 
> To stop the mosquitos in the Camargue I would have had to smoke 200 a day ! Nothing seemed to work there, mind you we were on an FP site out in the marshes. Mrs Adonisito was not impressed ( with the buzzing things) Camargue was lovely.


Yep, great big brown twin engined jobbies.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I loved the camargue

Albert didn't 

We were not bitten 

Aldra


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, I do the anti histamine daily pill if I go into the western highlands in midge season, it does work and really mini,ises any itching from bites. Guess I'll do that for the mozzies - when do they start to appear? Scottish midges is end May, guess it wou.d be earlier in France?

Garlic and marmite, now there's an interesting sandwich :grin2::grin2:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Roverdave said:


> Yeah, I do the anti histamine daily pill if I go into the western highlands in midge season, it does work and really mini,ises any itching from bites. Guess I'll do that for the mozzies - when do they start to appear? Scottish midges is end May, guess it wou.d be earlier in France?
> 
> Garlic and marmite, now there's an interesting sandwich :grin2::grin2:


If you are coming over in August time and you go rural ,do not go on or in deep grass ,or the Aouters will get you, if they do, what you suffer with mozzies is like a walk in the park.(no pun intended) I am surprised they have not been mentioned before,hence the name aouters

They are tiny and get into everywhere where there is hair (literally), they bite ,leaving red spots which itch like crazy,also they are virtually invisible to the naked eye :surprise:

Plus do not forget the TICS especially if you have a dog check for them daily ,a friend of mine got ticked and very nearly died because of contracting Lymes disease :crying:
She is on the way to partial recovery ,bearing in mind we thought we had lost her that is good news:smile2:

Besides that have a great holiday in La Belle France :wink2:


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Think I'll just buy a bourka......

Lesley


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anti histamines seem to do nothing for my relationship with the dreaded biting midge, I take them morning and night, but the little Bs still bite me, SSS seems to work most of the time.

I have found that if they come in the van, via an open window, they don't stay long and leave, if they become a pest and don't leave, I spray the bottom of the window pane with SSS, it's a little greasy but the midges land on it and die, just wipe them off in the morning.


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

daffodil said:


> If you are coming over in August time and you go rural ,do not go on or in deep grass ,or the Aouters will get you, if they do, what you suffer with mozzies is like a walk in the park.(no pun intended) I am surprised they have not been mentioned before,hence the name aouters
> 
> They are tiny and get into everywhere where there is hair (literally), they bite ,leaving red spots which itch like crazy,also they are virtually invisible to the naked eye :surprise:
> 
> ...


yer Just a bundle of Joy aren't you might just stay in the house now


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I have been to every region in France now. The only place I have been savaged was on what can only be described as the campsite from He11 at Cap d'Agde on the Med coast. Yes I know we dont "do" campsites (long story). 

Oh and St Tropez on the Aire from He11!!! 

Generally inland and up in the mountains we have never had too much bother from biting things.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

OH was told by someone to wipe minty mouthwash on his exposed parts to stop the mozzies biting in France, so he did and it worked and all the mozzies had minty fresh breath.

We use the SSS, it works, though Avon won't confirm or deny that it works.

My son went out one evening playing footie and he came back with 15 mozzie bites on his back, so he tried the SSS and it worked a treat, which reminds me I must order some more.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*The dreaded mossies*

Hi 
I used to be savaged by all flying insects for years. Then someone suggested to me this remedy. Add twenty drops of citronella oil into a bottle of your shower gel. Use this to wash daily from spring through till autumn. It smells strongly in the bottle but is unnoticeable on your skin. Since following this advice I rarely get bitten but I still use bug spray as an extra deterrent if we venture to somewhere like the Camargue
Resa::smurfin:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JLO said:


> OH was told by someone to wipe minty mouthwash on his exposed parts to stop the mozzies biting in France, so he did and it worked and all the mozzies had minty fresh breath.
> 
> We use the SSS, it works, though Avon won't confirm or deny that it works.
> 
> My son went out one evening playing footie and he came back with 15 mozzie bites on his back, so he tried the SSS and it worked a treat, which reminds me I must order some more.


Leffe Blonde is better! And you do not have to rub it on you (well you can if you want). Just drink a case of 12 250cl Leffe Blondes (cheap as chips in France) and you will not be bothered all night by Mozzies. Well they may bite you but you wont notice.  Works for me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a reminder

£25 will buy 10 mosquito nets

Save 10 kids lives

On comic relief 

Just a thought

Aldra


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Leffe Blonde is better! And you do not have to rub it on you (well you can if you want). Just drink a case of 12 250cl Leffe Blondes (cheap as chips in France) and you will not be bothered all night by Mozzies. Well they may bite you but you wont notice.  Works for me.


Wise words from the Sage....................


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Wise words from the Sage....................


Yeah and in the morning its dead easy to kill the Mozzies as they are all wandering around pished out of their tiny little minds singing "Here we go, Here we go".

Also, these are great fun. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-ELECT...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa464206f

Simply run around all the curtains and fry the little beggers. Good on normal flies as well and sometime they actually explode with a bang. I can spend hours in the van playing with ours.


----------

